

Amazon pushes back against record labels on Cloud Player license issue - grellas
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110412/12450913873/amazon-insists-no-licenses-needed-cloud-player-google-thinking-skipping-licenses-as-well.shtml

======
MatthewPhillips
" Cloud Player is a media management and play-back application not unlike
Windows Media Player and any number of other media management applications
that let customers manage and play their music. It requires a license from
content owners no more than those applications do."

Very much unlike Windows Media Player, as Windows Media Player doesn't play
music stored in SkyDrive. Look, I'm on your side Amazon, but this _is_
different. In a good way for consumers, and in a crappy way for record labels.

~~~
allwein
It might not play from SkyDrive(that's a failing with SkyDrive), but it will
play from a shared folder I have on my fileserver here at home. So if I can
store and access my files legally from one network attached drive, why not
from another? Does it really matter who owns the drive or where it's located?

